# Buckingham Puma/Viking saddle review(video)



## TreeSurfer (Aug 26, 2011)

since moving on from a butt strap style climbing saddle and moving on to better things like leg loops, i now actually climb the damn tree as if i ws free climbing it. i used to use my rope to hang off of allot limiting my mobility. now i find myself using my lanyard more. instead of my climbing line being the way up and down, i now use it to keep from falling out.

 advice to my fellow climber friends out there. CLIMB THE DARN THING WILL YA!

here the new puma.....i mean viking.....what ever they call it saddle.

buckingham viking saddle - YouTube


----------



## bfinney82 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks for the vidieo. answered some of my questions but would like to hear from someone who has used it for a while also.


----------



## TreeSurfer (Aug 26, 2011)

i have used alot of saddles including this one. this is the same thing as a cougar. same fit, same feel, just upgraded cosmetics. 

lets hear your questions? what do you wanna know abut it?


----------



## bfinney82 (Aug 26, 2011)

i havnt seen this saddle in person but it looks like the leg straps dont go down your legs as far as others so i didnt no if it gives enough support. and then i was wondering about the rope bridge. do you feel it is better or worse then just a buckle? mostly would you reckomend this harness for the money or is there something else for more bang for my buck ?


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 27, 2011)

This is the same saddle as the weaver cougar, the only real difference being the warp speed bridge. They both have isc hardware. 

I've used alot of saddles and currently have a cougar with the liger setup using rock exotica mini plates. I prefer the 16 strand where I can easily replace the bridge to one using a tecnora or whatever its called hollow braid with a cover.

When I buy another saddle it'll be the treemotion. Were I looking for a good saddle for work that was 250 or less I'd get a cougar or maybe the new ergovation cheapie. I tried it the other day and it felt pretty nice, although it was very brief.

Tree Stuff - Buckingham Ergovation Pro Saddle

the cougar is on sale it looks like too. 150, cant really beat that.


----------



## TreeSurfer (Aug 27, 2011)

the leg loops are fully adjustable. you can make them ride as low or as high as you want. there are a few differences with this saddle compared to a cougar. the cougar does not have clear tubing over the gear loops. it does not have as many carabiner slots and it doesnt have a warp speed bridge. if your gonna get this type of saddle, get the buckingham version viking. its just a tad bit better. you get what you pay for though dude so if your looking to get ultimate comfort and adjust ability, your not gonna get a whole lot out a $250 saddle. for that id say save for a tree motion or an ergovation.


----------



## bfinney82 (Aug 27, 2011)

yes i no its not top of the line but im pretty new to climbing so i was just wanting to make sure there wasnt a better harness for basicly the same money. ive also thought about the edge harness sherrril tree has it looks more like the ergovation


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 27, 2011)

There's no comparison between an ergovation and a treemotion for me...

The edge is just another buckingham, this time you don't even get the warp speed bridge you get the $15 sewn webbing version and some ergovations and glides cobbled together. But you're at over half the price of a treemotion.

If you can, try some saddles out, all this newer middle of the line stuff is about the same.

treestuff has the cougar on sale for 150, take the 250-300 youll spend on a buck, get the cougar, buy some rigging plates and get a hitch climber system.


----------



## TreeSurfer (Aug 27, 2011)

what he said. :agree2:


----------



## bfinney82 (Aug 27, 2011)

i was looking at the cougar and its size on tree stuff only goes down to a medium so that wouldnt work ether. thank you all for the help you all have given me so far.


----------



## panic101 (Jun 18, 2012)

i got a puma/viking from treestuff 2 months ago- love it!
for $220 you cant beat it
big fan of the rope bridge and quick release leg straps it has


----------

